# Ammonia in tap water



## darkmerlin21 (Apr 25, 2014)

I will try to give all relevant info in first post to prevent questions. I have a 10g with one f betta. Tank was not cycled before adding her so I am now on day 5 of fish in cycle. Day 3 I tested water using API master test kit and had a reading for 1 ppm of ammonia. Did a pwc of about 25% then retested a couple hours later. No change in ammonia. Went to the internet for info and decided I should test tap water. Before and after using water conditioner (Prime)it tests at 1 ppm for ammonia. I did another pwc on day 4 of about 20% to see if things would change but still 1 ppm. I just tested again and I am still at 1 ppm ammonia and 0 nitrites and nitrates.

So, after that very long explanation my question is this. How can I get an accurate reading of my water parameters if ammonia is already present in the tap water? Should I just assume that my base for ammonia is 1 ppm? Should I still do water changes to try and reduce it?

Amber (as my son has named her) is doing fine. No gasping, no red gills or striping and eating what I give her. Thanks in advance!


----------



## darkmerlin21 (Apr 25, 2014)

Forgot to add it's a heated tank. About 78 and is filtered. I also put a moss ball in there cuz they look cute but no other live plants.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The prime will convert the ammonia to a less toxic form but it will still register on your test so pay attention to adding extra prime and just know it works(don't expect to see it on test results).
Set a sample of your source a side for 24 hours and then test it .Sometimes the ammonia is from chloramine,which is chlorine and ammonia bonded to it.
I would think after the filter is cycled that ammonia in your source water will be taken care of by filter so it shouldn't be the end of the world(nitrates would be worse since only waterchanges remove them).


----------



## darkmerlin21 (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, I figured the ammonia would be safely converted with the Prime but still register and I did double up on the dose for my day 4 pwc.. after I tested the tap water. I am still unsure of how to go about my future water changes. Because I am cycling the tank, I know that set water changes are not the norm (say once weekly as with an established tank). Do I judge the need for one when the ammonia goes over the 1 ppm? Should I do another today? Wait a few days? Sorry.. I've never dealt with ammonia readings in my tap water before.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If there is no fish in the tank I wouldn't worry about water changes right now.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I would agree that the prime will take care of your ammonia issues for now. The nitrates are your real concern for now. WC are never a bad idea, but don't make real big ones until the tanks cycled as ammonia is needed to get the cycle going.


----------



## darkmerlin21 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok, so I skipped doing any sort of wc yesterday. This morning I test the tank water and it came back 1 ppm ammonia. I also tested some water I had left in the bucket from my last pwc two days ago and it test .75 ppm ammonia. I'm pretty frustrated because although I realize the Prime is more than likely converting the ammonia it is not helping me in deciding when/how often to do water changes. My betta still seems good but I would hate to have her more stressed than necessary as the whole reason I decided to cycle with her was because of the stressful situation she was living in beforehand. I figure this was the lesser of the two evils and I have the time and energy for monitoring/changing parameters. Advice please!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Since you are basically blind; 50% 2x a week won't hurt.It is true you need ammonia to cycle but it would seem that will not be an issue.Although it does take much longer to cycle "fish in" I would be testing for nitrites just to be safe(they can be worse for fishes health and well being than ammonia),and may possibly give you 1 accurate measurement?


----------



## darkmerlin21 (Apr 25, 2014)

I did test for nitrites yesterday and they were at 0. Will continue to test for ammonia and nitrites daily. 50% twice weekly is very doable.. but will adjust if testing dictates. Thanks for giving me a starting point! Appreciate it!


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't forget to also test for nitrates as soon as your testing shows nitrites.


----------



## darkmerlin21 (Apr 25, 2014)

saltydad said:


> Don't forget to also test for nitrates as soon as your testing shows nitrites.


Yes, I will for sure! Thank you!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it possible to draw your water from your tap and age 5-6 days before your water changes. I know during cycling that long may be difficult. I think if you age your water the ammonia will dissipate some and then once the tank is mature adding water with any ammonia shouldn't be too much of a problem and should be gone in a day or two after the water change.


----------



## darkmerlin21 (Apr 25, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> Is it possible to draw your water from your tap and age 5-6 days before your water changes. I know during cycling that long may be difficult. I think if you age your water the ammonia will dissipate some and then once the tank is mature adding water with any ammonia shouldn't be too much of a problem and should be gone in a day or two after the water change.


It is possible but I might have to find a bigger bucket. Haha. I have not done a wc of any kind for two days and tested again this morning. Ammonia is still between .50 and 1 and no nitrites. Was going to do a pwc right away of 50%. My ammonia has not once changed since setting up the tank 6 days ago. Suggestions?

If I do as you suggest and let my water age, how would I go about getting the water the right temp to add to the tank? So sorry for all these questions but I would really like to do the best by my betta. She seems great but from previous experience I know that nice looking water can hold unseen dangers.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Keeping it at the right temp may need to be done by using a heater. Many people do their water this way. Some use large 30-50g garbage cans or water storage containers. You really should get something done about your water.


----------



## darkmerlin21 (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, Not much i can do about my water. I've been scouring the internet for any ideas and it seems that chloramine in tap water is quite common now.. alot of people in situations similar to mine so that is a relief. Since Prime seems to convert it to safe for 24-48 hours I have decided to do large daily wc and moniter my levels closely. When I get a nitrite reading, I figure I will have at least one that's accurate to go off. Thanks to everyone for your replies.


----------



## darkmerlin21 (Apr 25, 2014)

Today was the first time my ammonia tested at .50. Still no nitrates but still hopeful! Did a 50% wc and will test again in a few hours.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

You say the nitrates were 0 on your testing. How about the nitrites?


----------



## darkmerlin21 (Apr 25, 2014)

saltydad said:


> You say the nitrates were 0 on your testing. How about the nitrites?


Sorry, I meant nitrites were at 0.. either my bad or auto correct. But about the Trates.. I did end up testing for them on another's advice and it came out at 5 ppm. The Trate test was done AFTER the 50% wc as opposed to before like the others. Hoping that did not make a difference. I am planning on testing all 3 again in a bit.


----------

